

Ask YC: What streaming radio stations do you listen to while hacking? - thomasswift

I am adding sort of a streaming radio ripper to my site, but different streams use different methods of the address for the stream, .m3u and .pls contain different data. I am looking to gather a bit of test data. So if you could let me know what is the address or the name of any stream you listen to. I'd be grateful. Thanks. 
======
samb
recently i've been listening to recordings of street noise from my walk to
work. it seems to be helping me achieve flow faster. i get my best flow when
walking to work, so i figure i'd try it. anyone else interested in trying out
some of these recordings? i'll post them if there's interest in an experiment.

~~~
zach
That's a cool idea. I'd be interested, although by the measure of where I have
useful ideas, I should instead listen to a recording of a shower. A very
calming form of white noise, although it could precipitate increased restroom
usage.

I often get into the groove of the sonic landscapes at Quiet American's One
Minute Vacations and wish for longer versions:

<http://www.quietamerican.org/vacation.html>

There is one link there to a streaming server that serves up a long-form field
recording for your testing:

<http://69.64.229.114:8000/>

------
alfa
The stuff at SomaFM and dj dusty's Afternoon Nap help get me in the zone.

<http://somafm.com/>

<http://www.downtempo.org/>

------
rms
<http://www.pandora.com>

<http://www.last.fm>

I hope they merge eventually.

------
thomasswift
thanks all!

